# Darf man alle Bilder ins Netz stellen?



## jackassol (11. Dezember 2005)

Ich möchte demnächst eine Seite bauen, wo ich ausgewählte Bilder(Fotos) von bestimmen Fotografen zeige....... Wie zb die seite hier!!   

 Darf man das, wenn man den Künstler-Namen mit hinschreibt oder ist das verboten und man brauch Sonderrechte?


----------



## Leola13 (12. Dezember 2005)

Hai,

wenn die Künstler damit einverstanden sind, daß du Fotos von ihnen zeigst, ist das kein Problem.

Ciao Stefan


----------

